

“Chunk Scatter”, an HTTP chunked encoding analysis tool - tilt
http://scatter.cowchimp.com/

======
tilt
Blog post about it [http://blog.cowchimp.com/chunk-scatter-http-chunked-
response...](http://blog.cowchimp.com/chunk-scatter-http-chunked-response-
analysis-tool/)

